# Waterfowlers Boot Camp!!!!!



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

In case you may have missed it! There is a nice event coming up this weekend. I will be there with a booth for my website. We are giving away some very cool stuff! We have a couple full day guided hunts for 4 guys,some signed DVD's from the "The Wildlife" TV hunting show guys,hats,decals and who knows what else we may end up with. All of the raffles are FREE! So if you go, stop by and say "Howdy". Here is some info about it.

Finally a day dedicated to waterfowlers in Central Ohio 


Cardinal Center 
Ohios Premier Outdoors Facility 

616 State Route 61 
Marengo, Ohio 43334 

Admission is FREE!!!! 

June 17th, 2006 
8AM-4PM 

Check our website for more information 
www.bigislanddu.org 


Proceeds will be donated to Ducks Unlimited. 

This is not your typical waterfowl festival. The day will be dedicated to teaching you about how to become a more successful waterfowler. This event gives both novice and veteran waterfowlers the opportunity to rub elbows with the best in the business. 

The day's schedule is packed full of seminars from local and national pros covering topics such as duck calling, goose calling, layout hunting, shooting from lay down blinds, dog training, scouting tips and decoy setup strategies. 

Bring your family and friends, there's something for everyone! 

Don't forget your gun, ammo and calls. We will hava number of shooting games throughout the day.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet!! Thanks BigChessie for the heads up. So you some kind of pro or something? I'll check your website out.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice website BigChessie


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

This is gonna be a very cool event and there are a TON of free raffles for some big items. Can't beat the price......FREE!!! If ya go be sure to stop by and say howdy. Just look for the www.huntohio.net banner. BC


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

I'll be there all day helping out. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Well I went to the show,it was pretty good. Got to meet BigChessie and chat a bit, He's a Great guy. Also met 2spot and I didn't catch the other fella's name but they also were great. BigChessie, the Kids want to thank you guys again for the hospitality.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

It was nice talking with ya 1977, I hope the kids got the "bug" even more! lol Won't be long and they will be right out there with ya. I was pumped up about this year but after talking with you, now I really can't wait. Looking to be an awesome year! Thanks for stopping by and thanks to all the others that made there way down to us. If anyone is interested, I'm working on some dog training outings real soon. Also gonna have some get togethers for blowing some calls and sharing info. For the non-hunters your more than welcome to come and check us out to se what it is all about. Fishing/camping outing also right around the corner. Thanks BC


----------

